# foot problem, limping 2 month old doeling, smell between toes, redness



## zatsenoughcritters4me (May 31, 2009)

I have 2 doelings, about 2 months old. about a week ago the one started limping, and we checked her, and neighbor who is very experienced checked her, no broken bones, everything seemed ok, we thought she may have fallen off something as they jump on everything, I did soak her foot, and clean it. she still is holding her foot up, now it is smelling and another doe is holding her back foot up and I checked her and it is smelling too, and both are red and irritated between the toes on the skin, hoof seems fine. I cleaned, dried, and put aloe med. on it. is there anyspecial med I should be putting on it? it is not hoof rot I don't think, the hoofs are fine.
help!


----------



## helmstead (May 31, 2009)

Sounds like you're dealing with foot rot.  Better get on it, and fast!

I have not personally dealt with this before, but a quick search brought this up from goatworld.com

_Foot Scald is termed as the onset of Foot Rot and is caused by improper levels of copper and sulfur in the diet. As the scald progresses into rot, you will smell a very foul odor and may also see a pus discharge from the hoof area. This condition needs to be treated as quickly as possible. 

While there are a number of treatments used to correct foot scald and foot rot, perhaps the most common is to trim away the rotten part of the hoof, using care not to trim away good tissue. Scrub the area with a copper wash consisting of two tablespoons of *copper sulfate and one tablesoon of vinegar mixed into one quart of water. You can apply copper sulfate powder directly to any lesions or scabs that exist and leave covered for at least 24 hours. 

In addition to the above treatment, also prepare a solution of a half teaspoon of copper sulfate and one teaspoon of dolomite, mixed with two teaspoons of vitamin C powder. Give this mixture to the goat for two days. At this point, you should check all feeds given to the goat for the amount of copper contained as well as sulfur and adjust accordingly. If the amount of these minerals is not properly adjusted, the foot rot/foot scald condition will return. _

Hope that helps.  Good luck.


----------



## bheila (May 31, 2009)

Use this...
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&mscssid=04UNH4E51AAL8P482FD44AE0KDKB291E
I posted this on *** for you too


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks, I started treatment right away, also did search engine also and found lots of info.. sometimes it is better to ask real people too!! Thanks for the help.


----------



## sillystunt (Jun 1, 2009)

i hope the lil fellow is OK! keep us posted!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 1, 2009)

if its footrot itll take some treatments an time to get over it.an from what your saying id say its footrot.


----------



## ()relics (Jun 1, 2009)

If you haven't already I would seperate any of your animals that could have come in contact with the "infected" goats...Even if they just walked through the same pen...If it is foot rot it will spread...So seperate immediately...try to keep it contained to just a few animals.


----------

